# the losers were attracted too..



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

seems like a lot of people I know have a friend that theyre attracted to but know deep inside that theyre just not for you. Theres something magnetic about the person and you cant stay away. So yeah, theres this guy I know that I have a crush on, but I dont want to get involved with him because he's not serious enough for me, but sometimes I'm in dire need of lighthearted company and and eyecandy. Is it so bad? 
I asked him if he wanted to go to the park with me this weekend, he said only if he can kiss me. :um 
I told him I wasnt looking to get involved so he knows, maybe he was joking. I might end up going alone again.. yay, the joys of s.a. -_-
Those guys are like masterpieces, theyre just meant to be admired and not touched.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Just go have fun. Why wouldn't you want an attractive, funny guy to kiss you?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

jesus.. and my mom


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I know how you feel there...funny, all the guys I want never want me. Some seem to at first then change their mind. But the ones I don't want want me...and I just can't make myself feel that way about somebody if it's not there. They may be a very nice guy, just not my type as far as dating goes. 
And always when I just want to be friends with the ones who want to be more...that's never good enough for them. Which is why I worry about the situation with my best friend now...he may never talk to me again after that. :sigh


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: the losers were attracted too..*



srschirm said:


> Just go have fun. Why wouldn't you want an attractive, funny guy to kiss you?


Maybe because there are just some people you don't have any desire to kiss?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: the losers were attracted too..*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > Just go have fun. Why wouldn't you want an attractive, funny guy to kiss you?
> ...


Yeah but if he's attractive and funny then what's holding one back?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Attractive & funny isn't everything...you have to feel a certain way about someone to make it work, in order to be happy. Or at least I do. :stu And just kissing someone just to be doing it isn't a good idea unless they know that you aren't looking for something serious, cause they might get the wrong idea otherwise.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: re: the losers were attracted too..*



Equisgurl said:


> jesus.. and my mom












?!?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol 
Yeah, mine isnt as bad as Carrie's

srschirm- I could, but I dont want to fall for him either, which probably wont happen either way.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmm...is there any particular reason why you don't want to fall for him?


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

You are 21. I guess the only reason for not embarking on a frivolous relationship would be your religion, unless your Jesus remark was tongue in cheek, in which case I will have to welcome myself to the autistic spectrum.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Why is he a loser?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

the jesus comment was meant to be sarcastic, even though my mother is a bit of a zealot, I rarely listen to her anymore. 

hes not a loser, hes just not the type of person I would see myself with in a long run, but we still have our fun. 
I dont really know what the point of this post was. I'm bored.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't you have a boyfriend as well? Or has that sort of gone by the wayside...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

nah.. that didnt really work out. He said I was too pessimistic :lol


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Dude--just go for it. Who cares if it's long term. You're 22!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Even eyecandy goes stale and bad. If you have to tell him you are not interested in that way, he'll just have to take the hint.

Oh, and don't break out the Carrie White telekinesis....I need my computer :lol

That movie makes me cry.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: the losers were attracted too..*



NightinGale said:


> Dude--just go for it. Who cares if it's long term. You're 22!


That's pretty much what I'm saying.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: re: the losers were attracted too..*



srschirm said:


> Yeah but if he's attractive and funny then what's holding one back?


Stan, I think it's the mysterious "it" factor. One can't quite explain it, but they know it once they feel it. It's the core of the mystery of love, or so I have come to believe. :yes


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: the losers were attracted too..*



Optimistic said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but if he's attractive and funny then what's holding one back?
> ...


Good point, Martin. That chemistry thing is pretty crazy.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: the losers were attracted too..*



Equisgurl said:


> jesus.. and my mom


lol. So I'm confused. I thought you had a bf now or am i confusing you with someone? Sorry if i'm opening up a wound  But if you're still dating another guy i'm against you purposely seeking out other guys. If you're single again only thing I'd say is sounds like he might just be in it to use you and move on.  But what do I know maybe I'm looking at it in too negative of a light.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

nah, its fine, I'm not with anyone and I'm not looking for a fling either, I dont do that. the problem with people is that they want to jump head first into a relationship without building the foundation and men just dont seem to get " friends first" bit, they just make their move, so I can only keep my distance and find someone patient enough to put up with me.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> seems like a lot of people I know have a friend that theyre attracted to but know deep inside that theyre just not for you. Theres something magnetic about the person and you cant stay away. So yeah, theres this guy I know that I have a crush on, but I dont want to get involved with him because he's not serious enough for me, but sometimes I'm in dire need of lighthearted company and and eyecandy. Is it so bad?


Nah, it's not. That's a bit of a tricky situation. Just be careful, you don't want to give mixed messages if you already know you don't want to get involved with the person.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

he knows I dont want to date him, so its not really an issue.. but nothing happened anyways, i was sick over the weekend :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: the losers were attracted too..*



Equisgurl said:


> nah, its fine, I'm not with anyone and I'm not looking for a fling either, I dont do that. the problem with people is that they want to jump head first into a relationship without building the foundation and men just dont seem to get " friends first" bit, they just make their move, so I can only keep my distance and find someone patient enough to put up with me.


Probably because they don't want to here those dreaded words "I just want to be friends" or "I can only picture you as a friend" or "I don't want to complicate our friendship" etc.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: re: the losers were attracted too..*



scairy said:


> Probably because they don't want to here those dreaded words "I just want to be friends" or "I can only picture you as a friend" or "I don't want to complicate our friendship" etc.


Uhuh. If they don't 'make a move' fairly quickly they're at risk of getting friend zoned, and then they're completely and utterly doomed. So you can't really blame them.


----------

